# All-Male Hap/Peacock Photos - 56k Warning.



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Switched my 90 gallon tank over to all male Hap/Peacock 4 months ago.

All peaceful and happy so far.

Took some update pictures of the growth. Hope you enjoy.

7in Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"
5in Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius"








3in Placidochromis electra








3in German Red








3in Red Shoulder








5in Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe)








3.5in Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)








Smaller versions of my two new desktop backgrounds.








In case you wonder what the Pheno 'spangling' looks like up close...









Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Very Nice!

I love the Taiwan Reef.
My 2" Electra is starting to show a bit of a blue hue in the right light. 
My German Red looks a lot like your Red Shoulder but he's still small.
My Tram. Intermedius lost the blue in his face, but looks like yours otherwise.

Hmmmm, seems I have some of the same fish as you. :wink:

Very nice pictures.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Wolffishin,

Glad everyone is doing well again and the wife is buying in :lol:.

I see the big guy is starting to flex his fins - I hope he stays calm for you.

Ciao,

T


----------



## cgronko (Jun 25, 2009)

That taiwan reef is awesome, im glad to see the lithobate is doing well!


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

cgronko said:


> That taiwan reef is awesome, im glad to see the lithobate is doing well!


As is the Peacock you gave me...









I got the Taiwan Reef and a P. Electra for the other Liuli fry.

Speaking of which did yours make it? I was thinking of them a couple of days ago.

I now have close to 50 Cyp leptosoma Kerenge Island fry (1/2-3/4in) and and ~25 tiny yellow lab fry I will need to trade in a few months - the Lab mom is just perfect, so I had to try some.

Hope all is going well for you Chris.


----------



## cgronko (Jun 25, 2009)

You take the best pics! By the way I bought those peacocks off aquabid as Maleri Islands if you were wondering exactly what strained he was and the lithobate is from cichlidlovers.com here in tucson. The Liuli fry are doing great. They all made it home safe, I rehomed most of them but kept 4 of the best. They have grown very fast and are about 3 inches now but none are showing color yet. I know they take a little longer to color up so will see if i kept any males. Ill have to get some pics, but im a little scared to post them after looking at your amazing pics!


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

cgronko said:


> You take the best pics! By the way I bought those peacocks off aquabid as Maleri Islands if you were wondering exactly what strained he was and the lithobate is from cichlidlovers.com here in tucson. The Liuli fry are doing great. They all made it home safe, I rehomed most of them but kept 4 of the best. They have grown very fast and are about 3 inches now but none are showing color yet. I know they take a little longer to color up so will see if i kept any males. Ill have to get some pics, but im a little scared to post them after looking at your amazing pics!


Good to hear!

I would say around an honest 3.5in you will see the first hints on blue on the cheek.

The pictures are all the neighbor's Nikon D40. Easy to take pictures where you can actually identify the fish with a nice camera :lol:.

Thanks for the Maleri Islands info and please post pics...


----------

